# The Secret of Daytime Calving



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am a firm believer of this concept.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template2&product=_POPULAR_CONTENT_|MOSTCLICKED&vendorReference=fbce0032-2d51-4793-bf88-31e42f2137ff__1416256004803&paneContentId=2001&popular=true&paneParentId=71651


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We've been doing this for about 10 years now. We start calving in april so we start feeding in the evenings in march to get em into that cycle. It does seem to help but still to do get some calves at night. Usually it seems like the cow that might be having trouble calving is the one that calves at night.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Have been doing that for as long as I can remember. Spring calvers start getting fed once a day about 3 weeks prior to the start. Fall calvers seem to drop calves during the day regardless of when they're fed. Think I've had 3 calves born at night this year, spring and fall calvers.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We do this as well. With the fall calves it really helps not being born in the cold of the night.

We will begin feeding brewers grain soon and that is when it seems to make the most difference for us.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I am linked to a different article. The link brings me to beef coop?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I think I am linked to a different article. The link brings me to beef coop?


Does for me as well now.

The article discussed afternoon feeding seeming to cause cows to calve during the daytime hours as opposed to calving at night. There was a study mentioned. The tendency can not be traced to a specific reason for this. Could be rumen activity or body temps being elevated during digestion as possibilities.

My opinion is that any momma would rather relax and digest a good evening meal and put off passing a watermelon until the next day.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well if that ain't a crock of crap....Progressive Farmer took the link down and now has placed it in the subscribe section....if that is the way things operate with those folks, I will glean from other sources.....sorry about that folks....it was a good read too. Go back and re-click the link and read the preface to the article. Really sorry about that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

No worries Mike. You do lots of great research. I quit reading Progressive Farmer when the first page of actual articles was after 5 pages of advertisements.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I dont know with our dairy cows it seems they mostly calve during the day. But always have feed in front of them


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife has one more issue of PF to go and it runs out. She's already said she's not renewing. I just picking up the Nov. issue and the thing is about the thickness of a Walmart ad.

Anyway I wanted to read the article and registered like it said with the number off of her subscription address and it still will not let me read the article. It says you have to be a DTN Grains Pro subscriber, piss on 'em.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well if that ain't a crock of crap....Progressive Farmer took the link down and now has placed it in the subscribe section....if that is the way things operate with those folks, I will glean from other sources.....sorry about that folks....it was a good read too. Go back and re-click the link and read the preface to the article. Really sorry about that.
> 
> Regards, Mike


No need to be sorry. You have taught myself and others more than you will ever know. As always thanks for the link. Even if one doesn't work here and there. I think I read a similar article to your reference not so long ago.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's some other articles on this:

http://newsroom.unl.edu/announce/beef/3004/16634

http://beefmagazine.com/feeding-systems/timing-daily-feeding-impacts-timing-calving


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> We will begin feeding brewers grain soon and that is when it seems to make the most difference for us.


What do you mean by this exactly?


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

My dad drilled this in my head all of my life," feed them in late afternoon and they will calve in the daylight" for the last 45 years it has been 98% true. Most of the time between 7 and 10 am.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We feed hay as the grass begins to play out. Right now there is little grazing and the diet is predominantly hay. Once cold weather gets here we begin feeding supplement, which for us is Brewers Grain. It is 30% protein. The higher protein has more affect on the digestive process. Feeding the spent grain compared to a hay only diet has more of a tendency to delay calving until the following day.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Reason I ask, is that I get some WBG myself but it goes to our feeder cattle. I also have oats and barley on hand, and was playing with the idea of feeding the cows some grain before calving season, normally they winter on hay and baleage along.

I'll be feeding in the evening this year to try the daylight births, and also wondered if you saw the grain helped this as well, or if that's just when you're feeding anyways - so it's the timing more than the grain content.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe it is the high protein combined with the evening feeding.

We have a group that calves in the fall. The calves can pull a momma down if she is on hay alone, especially later in the year of a long winter. Brewers grain is $55 per ton delivered so we began feeding it along with free choice hay.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

My cows tend to winter good usually. They stay in the woods and have to walk a little bit to water, but they seem to stay healthy.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Supa Dexta said:


> My cows tend to winter good usually. They stay in the woods and have to walk a little bit to water, but they seem to stay healthy.


Them girls look like they are ready to drop you a profitable calf this year. Nice l9oking herd.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

That's last years pic, but it won't be long again. Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Supa Dexta said:


> My cows tend to winter good usually. They stay in the woods and have to walk a little bit to water, but they seem to stay healthy.


Nice clean looking cows....are they Red Angus?

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Supa
How do you like that nose pump


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

I like it a lot. Works quite well. No power, no more dealing with frozen ponds or ditches, just check it when I put out bales and carry on with my day.

And the cows are just a mixed bunch, some RA, Char and Gbv crosses mostly. Been breeding more Sim into them the last few years.


----------

